# Blazers/Jazz game thread



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm happy Walton is announcing


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL Damon sucks.

Randolph leads the league in Offensive rebounding


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

no masking swearing Massy  DAMON! Quit shooting, and leanr how to dribble...the damn ball went right off yourl eg out of bounds.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

oh, my, god, i usually won't go off on how bad someone is playing but dang!!! take damon out of the game! please! please! please!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Damon is beyond horrible! Can't run the offense, cant' hit a jumper, can't even make a layup. 


.... And yet, Cheeks is keeping him in there :dead:


----------



## SoCalBlazerFan3 (Dec 5, 2004)

:upset: Why the HELL is Damon still in the game!!! 

His current shooting streak: 0-11 and counting...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damon sucks and the first three guys off the bench are all forwards????

Waltons even calling for our backups. this is awsome.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

2:23 in the first and travis is in!! 1:51 in the first and bassy is in. what? who's the coach this game? i love it!!


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Damn, It Rub'n Off on RP...*

Do you notice that Ruben used Damon's strategy just before the break? Threw up a brick of a layup so that Zach could could get the offensive board and putback. :laugh: 

Yeah Rube!

Go Blazers


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder what Telfair would be like in a system that had a lot of motion. 

He looks a little intimidated tonight.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ohhhh,losing to a team that is shooting 26%..
that has lost 6 in a row????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Damon and Derek..starring in "The Big Zero"


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

pretty bad game...zach and reef killin...da surprisingly got 9 points...we need our bench tonight...no van exel or miles...ruben needs to step up and so does outlaw and telfair if they get good minutes...


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i heard bill walton say "Blazers are playing better with Telfair then they were with Stoudamire".......... i like to hear that


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

no doubt about it..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

TELFAIR 
is the bright spot !


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

He's getting by Arroyo at will (what's his 1st name anyways?)


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Geez, what happened to interior defense? The Jazz are laying it in at will it seems.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

can you imagine this young man maturing with one year under his belt??
It already feels fresh to think of next year.

Think of him with a dead eye shooter to pass to.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

He's still not a PG.

He looks good breaking his man down, but he isn't being a PG. I've seen one good PG play from him today. 

Every time he touches it, he's shooting.

You don't want that from a PG.

Watching him is frustrating.

I know you all love him and think he's infallible, but he just isn't playing like a PG.

Play.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

walton can't stop talking about telfair. he says that telfair brings leadership to the team at 19, something the team was lacking with damon on the court.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

... He's setting up his teammates, and directing the offense. 

Easily our best PG..by far.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> walton can't stop talking about telfair.


Just so we're clear - that is what announcers do in the NBA. The talk about young players like they are super-duper special. It helps generate interest and create future stars.

That's how ESPN controls who is considered a superstar and not.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> ... He's setting up his teammates


WHEN?!

He's made one solid pass, that's it. Other than that he just keeps looking to shoot.



> directing the offense.


Yeah, clearing people out. 



> Easily our best PG..by far.


No, he's really not. He's scored well tonight, and really embarassed his man when driving to SCORE .. but don't mistake that with being a PG.

Play.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Refs*

Can we get a freakin' call. Boozer sliding on the floor and get awarded the TO. Ridiculous.

Also is there are a worst ref then Palmer?

:no: :upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Played..
you are seeing exactly the opposite of what I am seeing.

Sebastian IS playing like a point guard.
I know it might be hard to recognize here in Portland..
To me he is a pure point guard.

And a baby one at that.

I feel really good when I see him as a bright young player
here in Portland..hopefully for many years.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I like Zach going to the floor. Nice heart.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair in the game: better passes, and blazers lead.

Damon comes in: Crappy passing, turnovers and utahs regain the lead.

coincidence?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, Utah sucks. Unfortunately we look pretty crappy also. 
With Damon in we lost the lead. 
 :upset:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Played..
> you are seeing exactly the opposite of what I am seeing.


No, we are seeing the same thing. You just REALLY have an overwhelming desire for Telfair to be good, I could care less if he is or isn't.

So, I interpret it differently. 



> Sebastian IS playing like a point guard.


In what respect?

He has 10 shots in 14 minutes. That isn't a PG, that's a ball hog. He dribbles the ball, JUST LIKE STOUDAMIRE, for the entire shotclock and forces it up.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I think the real positive here is that we are seeing the difference
when Telfair is in vs Damon.


A seasoned vet vs a high schooler??????


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> Just so we're clear - that is what announcers do in the NBA. The talk about young players like they are super-duper special. It helps generate interest and create future stars.


...and that's bad because? we don't want positive on court media attention for players from portland?

and what's with the condesending nature of your reply?
you really think i don't know that? 
i appreciate your point of view, but what the hell? i point some thing out and you feel a need to depreciate my statement? all i was saying was that walton instead of talking our team down like normal, he is actually making positive statements.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

This is painful... we've scored HOW many points this quarter? If Utah didn't suck so much... yeesh.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Harper should be T by the ref. Rasheed would 've tossed :no:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Make up call:yes:


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Gah, ZBo, what are you thinking!?!?! :upset: :upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

reef missed again on a close in shot.
go to the basket..look tough!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> reef missed again on a close in shot.


Are you kidding me?

He's the only player above 50% on the floor. 

He missed one shot. 

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

he just missed another close in shot


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

WTF, Snyder completely pushed Theo's arm away on his shot block attempt. How can the refs not call that? :upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well on a lousy team,just about anybody that makes a bucket
would be the best player.
he is nothing exciting..


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

draw up a play Mo' ! we need something special 

err wait...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> ...



pffft...shows what you know. Theo is 1-2!


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear - that is what announcers do in the NBA. The talk about young players like they are super-duper special. It helps generate interest and create future stars.


But the important thing is. Its WALTON. Bill Walton has an enourmous chip on his shoulder and goes out of his way to point out Blazer problems and talk about how they stink.

I'm sure this comes from being part of the championship team and wanting every team to reach the level that he did, but even though he is always outspoken, he is generally worse when it comes to calling Blazer games.

So a good comment from Walton feels a bit more than 'regular old announcer talk' because he deal with his crap so much.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

what a putrid call


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

the shot was short,even before the contact


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

what a rediculous call


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

err wtf just happened ?

zach snatched defeat from the jaws of victory with that last foul :/


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

It looked to me, from both angles, as though the ball was out of his hand before the contact on the follow through and OMFG DAMON!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMON!!!!!! WE LOVE YOU!!!

for now.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

good lord,mighty mouse ????????


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Z-bo :rocket: :stupid: 

Wow...Damon


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

YES DAMON! WHY TO BREAK OUT OF THE SLUMP! :yes:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Damon, you magnificent *******!*

I take back 63% of the things I've said about you lately.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*how much you guys hate damon now?!?!?*

tied it for overtime!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice Slumpbuster!!!!!

:yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah,it looked like Oakafur caused the contact with his arms swinging left after the shot


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> what a rediculous call


Was the right call


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hah rock on damon  

wonder if he'll get any praise on this board for that , doubtful.

dude is clutch , hate on


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

but it looked like the contact was made by the shooter


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

Mike Rice = Psycic

Mike Rice said when they put damon back in that he was going to hit a big shot ;down the stretch and a literally laughed out loud but now i believe that Mike Rice has supernatural abilities.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe Damon found the secret. Fade away pointer with is eyes closed.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

WOW! 




:rbanana:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

As much as I cant' stand Damon, that was the ballsiest shot I've ever seen Damon hit. Hat's off to mighty mouse.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

come on. i need more info here. whats going on?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

sorry..but when you stink really bad and make one shot,you still stink 99% of the time.

but yes it was a beauty of a shot.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I still hate him

If it wasn't for his shooting night he wouldn't have needed to hit that shot.


He sucks


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

now did Mo actually call that play? lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Rice is the swami.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not liking the ref's job tonight, they're missing alot of fouls and calling alot of crap.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> As much as I cant' stand Damon, that was the ballsiest shot I've ever seen Damon hit. Hat's off to mighty mouse.


Remember that Buzzer beater runner he hit against Utah about 3 or 4 seasons ago? 

DEJA VU!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

as Shonze says..
You've got to make your free throws

pretty please pretty please


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

so now all we have to do is convince Damon that he only has 1.3 seconds left on EVERY shot, and then he'll be awesome!!!

By the way.... start Telfair :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

or his wonderful buzzer shot agaisnt the Bucks with .3 seconds ??


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

God I  no maskin please hate Mehmet Okur.

-Pop


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Even more than before, because he's still weak yet this fuels up the pro-Damon little red wagon.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

hate??
nope..he is just not very good.
i like him personally.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Violet Palmer is the worst official in the league.

-Pop


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

he has dirty looking hair,did you notice that??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

actually violet does quite fine..
what's your problem with her??


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TradeShareefNow</b>!
> I'm not liking the ref's job tonight, they're missing alot of fouls and calling alot of crap.


I second that. Okur travelers everytime. Zach has been called for it 4 times tonight. Palmer SUCKS


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> or his wonderful buzzer shot agaisnt the Bucks with .3 seconds ??


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Harpring is surprising everyone in the world tonight - including himself.

-Pop


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Miles was not on the team whenthat shot happened..
but thats a great photo.
I will save that one !


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

another close in miss by rahim..
wow !


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> hate??
> nope..he is just not very good.
> i like him personally.


same here. Infact, despite his foilbles, I think he's a good player. A good backup.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

poor poor finishing by the Blazers.
playing like a sub .500 team.


no D
No shooting


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Tommy Nunez has just joined Violet Palmer as the worst official in the league.

-Pop


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah way to go ****** ******!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

another shabby play by Rahim..
butter fingers


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WOW HORRIBLE CALL


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

No foul????

:upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

THATS the foul they called?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

WTF????

This is horrid officiating.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What CRAPPY calls down the stretch.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

trying to spoon feed the game to Utah


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Jeez, you gotta wait until the game is over before starting a thread like this.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Dear Santa,
Please bring Portland a shooter.

It would be so nice to be able to see Portland score
when they need it.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> actually violet does quite fine..
> what's your problem with her??


SodaPop, aka SSCF, aka WellsRules, aka WallaceRules has a long established hatred of her (justifiably so considering her absolutely horrid officiating her first few years in the nba) which he used to express on the espn board with expressions of graphic violence... 

WTF... BS call on Ratliff... ESPN guys are just speachless trying to find an explanation for that call.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

piss poor shooting


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

44 seconds left on the clock, Blazers down by two. Once again Mo misses a 2-for-1 opportunity?

Why do I feel like I'm the only one in the world who thinks this guy is retarded?

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: how much you guys hate damon now?!?!?*



> Originally posted by <b>dwood615</b>!
> tied it for overtime!!!


I agree with MJG. This just makes it a little harder to get Telfain into the starting lineup. 

I still hate Damon's game.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WHAT THE HELL DA


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

WHY DID THE BLAZERS TAKE SO LONG TO GET A SHOT?

DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO GET THE BALL UP! :upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why nobody can make a simple basket is beyond me


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why why why why why no shooters???????????????


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Miles was not on the team whenthat shot happened..
> but thats a great photo.
> I will save that one !


Ohhh... I was thinking the Buck game was last year towards the end where the ball was lose and Damon just threw it up and it went in at the buzzer. Guess that's not the one.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Why DA decides he would shoot over 2 people with 10 seconds left is beyond me


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

im a blazer fan but this makes me sad


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Feel free to bang your head here.










Beat them Sunday!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

2-3 no baskets at the end is what makes this team sub .500

they simply can't deliver.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Blazers got totally screwed by the refs in the last 5.5 minutes of the game... but DA totally messed up on that shot... 7+ seconds left and he takes a 30 footer over 2 taller defenders... why? WHY DA, WHY!?!

At least Damon made sure he was elevated and had a good look on his shot.

Cheeks was pissed though, looks like he was giving those refs **** as they were walking off the court.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"I will leave the team as it is now" 


:upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, at least Sebastian had a good game.

Now, if Portland loses *again* to Utah sunday, thats a really bad sign. Otherwise, we just lost to a team, at home, thats very proud.

It's not like Utah is 2-13. 

Granted, Chicago beat em..and Charlotte beat em..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Bronze star for everyone on the team.

This is the most selfish, unorganized team in the NBA.

Oh well.

I can still pray for a trade.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hey, at least Sebastian had a good game.


He did?

I'm being serious here, in what respect did he have a good game?

Play.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sebastian Telfair*

Telfair showed a lot of potential, if not the hesitation to shoot a jumpshot, but he attacked the basket, found the open man and displayed some insane quickness. He looks like he could be a player, he just needs to develop a shot when he gets in the lane, like Tony Parker's or Stephon Marbury's little floaters...

His little crossover is a la Stephon Marbury... but quicker. Nice.

Stuart


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

what is so hard to see is that Portland simply doesn't have even a decent sharp shooter..
let alone a star..


NOBODY

My goodness this game was right there for them.

2 baskets would have won the game..
2 stinking baskets..

close in misses by Rahim and Zach just give me fits.

Rahim needs to get to the basket,not act like he is throwing up
cream puffs.

weak weak weak finisher


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"He did?

I'm being serious here, in what respect did he have a good game?

Play"

Deleted. Stop associating SAR and any posters romantically, please.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

maybe the fact that he's learning the game and hes growing as a player


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

game ball to young Sebastian tonight


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Bronze star for everyone on the team.
> 
> This is the most selfish, unorganized team in the NBA.


Watching Zach play sometimes makes me cringe, he can be so great as he can be selfish sometimes and also makes some real bonehead plays (foul on Okur, traveling several times)

Stuart


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Zach looked like a clumsy oaf tonight.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Deleted. Comment on the game and the players, not on the posters. Thanks.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Zach looked like a clumsy oaf tonight.


agreed


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

dwood,you are correct.

to pick out the only bright spot when his "favorite" stunk it up
when Portland needed some close in baskets just doesn't fly with me.

Reef failed big time..
no big time baskets in closing minutes..
lots of misses tho.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

post deleted for personal attack. tW


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

telfair needs to start...reef sucked in the long run...i dont know what to say about this team anymore...trade???...i dont know...playoffs is a no...so i guess trade and start to look to next year


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> He did?
> ...


well, for starters, he scored in double figures. The team ran better when he was playing. He played under control (1 turnover). He attacked the rim, which is better than nothing.

I think your (outdated) view of what a PG is is a little silly. Sure, it'd be nice if he was a "pass first" PG, but there's no real way to cognify that based on how the game ended up. Stats don't always show that. Nor is that really a fair thing to expect out of a rookie PG, especially based on what PG's are today.

Did he shoot more than he should've? I think so. But I think that in his 3rd game with minutes, and 2nd involving meaningful minutes, he played good. Saying he played good doesn't mean there isn't room for improvement. Like I said, he shot more than I'd like, and didn't get as many assists as one would like, but that could be attributed to the fact that as the 3rd string PG, he's not used to practicing with starters as much as Damon is. 

Telfair showed flashes of what he can do. Drive to the hole, and make some good passes. He's not perfect, but when he's playing out there, you don't..well, actual *blazer fans* don't cringe.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Reef gets stripped and/or capped nearly every other time he gets the ball inside. It's unbelievable. He's got do a better job of protecting the basketball.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i do agree with play that bassy wasn't and isn't playing like a PG he is playing more like the new breed of shooting gaurds that are always driving to the basket. however, i do like his game in the fact that he felt uncomfertable shooting the outside shot and created points how he felt more sure of himself. no one actually stood out as far as looking spectacular. we need a shooting gaurd (why can't i spell gaurd). 










(note to self: do more book lurn'n)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hap and Rip you are both spot on !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"i do agree with play that bassy wasn't and isn't playing like a PG he is playing more like the new breed of shooting gaurds that are always driving to the basket."


HUH???

It worked for Mr John Stockton


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that was John's game..
He would go right up the lane again and again and again.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

another thing about telfair is he is 19 frickin years old!!!you guys never factor that in and yeah he drove alot...thats called a strength...so he used it...his weakness is his shooting so he'll work on it...he ran the offense well i thought...point guards aren't suppose to shoot they are suppose to penetrate and create plays...he was doing that and there wasn't anyone to pass to and he had open looks so he scored


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Entire post deleted due to personal and inappropriate comments.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

dwood 615:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why Play..
I didn't know you cared.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> another close in miss by rahim..
> wow !


He missed two field goal attempts all night. I really don't think that he was the reason we lost.

Ed O.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: yeah jackie!!!!!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> HUH???
> It worked for Mr John Stockton


who'd he play for?

he's the heisman trophy guy right?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> He did?
> ...


First of it is hard to take you seriously.

Second 3 or 4 of his shots were on the fast break. What does he suppose to do dribble out and set up for half court?

Stop being a troll


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

im not gonna blame the game on anyone...im gonna just say it wasnt our night and we got beat...plain & simple


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Every time Reef misstepped you found it to be your duty to report it."


Hummmm
Guess it reminds you of the gushing about him that you do??

He is not Portand's answer by a million miles.
He is a weak finisher and a cream puff in general.
I frankly get sick of your many postds pointing out how 
marvelous he is..
If the skirt fits..wear it.

I hope he is traded this summer,no wait..this year.

Ahh,I feel better now,.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i dont know about you guys but playmaker is about as annoying as these damn reports we've been having the past few weeks on this damn pacer-piston fan fight


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> game ball to young Sebastian tonight


Okay, now you are REALLY going overboard.

Let's see:

* He shot 35%. When Damon does this, you ask for his head.

* He had a 1:1 Assist to Turnover ratio ... 1 assist and 1 turnover.

* He shot 14 times for 13 points. That's awful. 

* He was getting killed defensively.

The kid will be good, but he didn't earn the "player of the game". Sorry. In truth, no one earned it. 

This whole game was a let down.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He bobbled and dropped and had at least 4 shots knocked out of his hands,plus had weak throw ups toward the basket.

It was hard to miss.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

for once i agree with you playmaker this game was a letdown and you dont get a game ball when you lose anyways


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

PLay,you just don't get it.

Game ball tonight for young Sebastian because he scored his
most points at critical times.
He is a high school player who shows flash,charm and quickness.

A point guard is developing in front of our eyes.

enjoy it..
now give him the ball.

stuff those damn stats..
my eyes tell me otherwise.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

you must interpret game ball differently than I do.

You can still shine in a loss.

Pray tell,did you see anybody else to praise???


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, Telfair plays a lot like a traditional PG. All of those times he drove the ball to the basket. Guess what, that's what a PG is supposed to do. Penetrate and draw the defense in. They then are supposed to do one of several options: dish out to open team mate, take and make the layup, or draw a foul.

That is EXACTLY what he did. The reason he hasn't dished as much is partly because his team mates are lame shooters, but also because every time except I think one time he either got fouled or blew past the defense and made the layup.

PG's aren't supposed to just bring the ball up and pass it off right away, their job is to make things happen and if necessary, make the easy plays. That's what Telfair did. For the most part, his defender didn't show him any respect and he blew by for the easy shots. I also recall working within the offense nicely and getting DA open for a three.

Is Telfair a star? No. Is he a decent NBA PG at this point, probably not quite yet. He MUST work on his shot, and finishing at the basket, but everything else he's doing good enough at that he should be getting regular minutes.

I think in 1-2 years his shot will come along, and with that time some experience and better decision making, and Telfair has the potential to then be a good PG. I'm not ready yet to say he could be great some day. I'm yet to see anything that indicates he could be great. But a good starting PG, yes, I see that potential. I suppose a lot of how things will turn out for him will depend on how hard he works on improving his shot, and basicly just learning to play within his abilities.


SAR: Has some serious issues with contact. He's tallented, but he totally wussies out under pressure from physical players. All he does is put on that whining face and complain, instead of learning from his mistake, getting tough, and holding on to the ball better. Zach complains sometimes, like that 3 pt play foul, but he usually just claps his hands and runs back up the court.

I really think the reason why Zach should be our PF and not SAR, is because Zach is tougher inside (although granted, less talented all around imo) and we need that toughness in the western conference.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

we'll look back to the Toronto/Utah/Celtics game and say we missed the Playoffs because of 3 crappy games.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Sar really didn't extend himself when he really needed to go to
the basket.
Those soft throw ups toward the basket were weak.

At least from my angle on my very large 52 inch screen.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Deleted. Entirely void of any basketball discussion and featuring a personal (if ambiguous) attack.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Hummmm
> Guess it reminds you of the gushing about him that you do??


Okay, and when was the last time I gushed?

Hmmm...?

Last ****ing year. I said he's twice the player Miles is --- and guess what --- I was proven wrong, he's three times the player Miles is. 

This year I've said nothing, except Randolph and Reef need to get the majority of the shots and that it is ridiculous that Reef gets 8-10 shots a game. If that's gushing, I'd love to know what it is that you do for Telfair.

At least Reef plays well.



> He is not Portand's answer by a million miles.


Do I care? Do I even want him in this godforsaken city? 

I'd be happier than a pig in **** if he was gone. This team undervalues him and when he leaves, the team will struggle. Heavily. (unless they get a REALLY good team player in return)



> He is a weak finisher and a cream puff in general.


Well, I guess being a weak finisher is good for shooting 50%. 

I guess I'd rather Reef be a creampuff finisher at 50% than a strong finisher like Miles/Randolph at 42%. Go figure.



> I frankly get sick of your many postds pointing out how
> marvelous he is..


Frankly, eh? You don't hear anyone say frankly that often. 

Well, going with that theme, and quoting an alltime great:

_"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn"_

Not just that, but I really don't post about it too much. I used to. But, now I mainly rip on Miles. I announce frustration that Reef is being underutilized. I would hardly call either of those two things -- gushing.



> If the skirt fits..wear it.


I've seen your pictures ... 

If the skirt fits ... don't wear it.



> I hope he is traded this summer,no wait..this year.


As do I.



> Ahh,I feel better now,.


That's unfortunate. I was hoping you were going to be typing and in the midst of it you start choking on a chicken bone and died in mid-sentence ... but we can't all be winners today.

Play.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Okay, JakieJackoff ...
> 
> I've been avoiding your baits for the second half of this game. Every time Reef misstepped you found it to be your duty to report it. Just so you know, I found it humorous that you thought it would impact me. I feel like singing a song from Romeo And Juliet. But since there weren't words to "Love theme from Romeo and Juliet", I'll just hum out loud.
> ...


You're letting Jackie get to you Play.

I was almost a victim of her baiting a while back as well... It was pretty funny when she called me a "hooker."

Anyhow, she made it to my ignore list, and my experience on this site has been much better. Unlike some other posters around here, she doesn't start threads.

I would suggest you add her to your ignore list as well. You will enjoy the board much more I can assure you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> we'll look back to the Toronto/Utah/Celtics game and say we missed the Playoffs because of 3 crappy games.


Misty water-color memories, of the games that were...

If we had to lose them all again, tell me
would we?
could we?

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair was remarkable in some ways, but he's not good enough to contribute on a playoff-level team.

His ability to get to the hole and, correspondingly, to the free throw line is something that Damon simply doesn't do.

With that said, he can't hit the broad side of a barn and he hasn't been able to distribute the ball like I'd hoped.

Of course he IS still young and considering the state of the team and its chances, I am glad he's getting minutes.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh my gawd..the hooker story.

That has to be the weirdest untruth here.

Gosh,and here all this time I thougt you were enjoying me.
I mean really..
I suffer through all your postszzzzzz..
Couldn't you at least read mine??

How's business??


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Telfair was remarkable in some ways, but he's not good enough to contribute on a playoff-level team.


Good thing we don't have one, then, eh?

barfo


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> PLay,you just don't get it.


No, I do. You have a fetish for Telfair doing well. Just as I love Reef to do well. 

That's cool.

All I've said ... from the start ... and I'll reiterate ... is that Telfair has quickness. He has talent. He just isn't behaving like a PG. 

He's not done anything over the top. 

That's ALL I'VE SAID! 



> Game ball tonight for young Sebastian because he scored his
> most points at critical times.


Critical times?

Not just that, but it wasn't like anyone else had an oppotunity to score when Telfair was in ... he kept shooting.



> He is a high school player who shows flash,charm and quickness.


*Flash* - Wow. There you go. If you've got flash ... that's it. The sky is the limit.

But wait ...

*Charm* - Oh boy! Charm. If that doesn't instantly add a +10 to your stat line. I mean, on charm alone, Portland should get another 5 wins.

On top of these two completely un-basketball related traits he has:

*Quickness* - That's about the only thing that matters. But, if you're a PG and you're quick and not using it to set up teammates ... then it's worthless. You are AI.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since this thread has turned into a train wreck, it's being closed up like Montgomery Wards. Don't like it? So what, I don't care. 

However, thanks for making my first night back oh so much fun.


----------

